# Outdoor receptacle post



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks homemade to me


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

If you're talking about the posy, it looks homemade to me as well.

Are you trying to match it with a new one?

If you're talking about the cover, it's an in use cover.
Never have seen a keyed lock one like that though.
I'm sure they exist. I've just never had a request or need for one.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

the generic name would be locking in-use cover

http://www.cooperindustries.com/content/public/en/wiring_devices/products/weatherproof_covers_and_boxes/metal/metal_while_in_use_cover_boxes_wiumv_1_wiumh_1w.html


----------



## gunnut666 (Nov 24, 2011)

They look a little worse for wear because of the age of them. There are more than 30 of them at this property. If they are homemade, they were pro by the end. The post is 3/16" steel. Under the back of the in-use cover, rust has peeled the paint off. You can't see it, but the base has 20 mil tape.
I meant the generic name for the entire assembly. Rab calls them " Mighty Posts".
Now searching "posy"...


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Arlington gard n post


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Nowdays they have to be metal, if commercial.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Nowdays they have to be metal, if commercial.


----------



## gunnut666 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks, but Arlington products, like so many others, are plastic posts.
These will be installed at the base of palm trees in downtown Phoenix ( where the homeless roam).
They need to be super heavy duty.
And yes, this is a commercial application.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

If they aren't rusted, can you scrape em down and repaint em?
install new devices and covers?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Hum? Looks familiar.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Check out Midwest's durable outdoor power outlets.

They make a metal post you can mount the assembly to as well


----------

